# changeing out crank angel sensor



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

ok havent seen anything on this subject but here goes. is it worth changing the crank angel sensor are just buying a used distributor that will cost 150 bucks are buying the sensor at 35 bucks an just changing it. if i am correct that is the reason i am not getting any fire to my plugs. got juice going to everything but the plug wires so i am guessing that the sensor in the distributor is bad any help will be glady apprecitated thanks an toodels


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The crank angle sensor is easy to test; remove the distributor and with the harness connector still plugged into the crank angle sensor, turn the ignition switch to the run position but DO NOT START MOTOR. Now turn the distributor gear by hand and listen to each fuel injector for a clicking sound.


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

*thanks for the info*

thanks for the info rogoman will try that today soon as i get off work


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

*new wireing harness did the trick*

well had to buy a good used wireing harness an got thr coil power transistor an all other components with. an put it all in my 100 dollar car an now it runns. so now i have 245 bucks in the littel car that is after changing all the fluids from rearend to engine an puting new pluggs in it also an roto button. i think i may have gooten a realy good deal on the car any comments will be posting some new pics in a few more weeks.:woowoo:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear it's now running.


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

*what a nice new play toy*

well thanks rogoman seems the littel car is in better condition then i thought the a/c even seems to work altho it needs some freon it is blowing cool air an all the a/c is coming on including the compressor an will be getting in licensed an stickered this week an driveing it around on the road instead of just around the yard


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

ok cars runs good ideling an will turn up to 6500 in first an second an then falls on its face at 4200in third an forth an gets real sluggish whats up with that


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Sound like the motor is running out of fuel. Try replacing the fuel filter.


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

ok well new fuel filter an all the car turns up the rpm good in first an second an only turns up to 4800 in third 4000 in forth an not sure bout fith gear havent pushed it to its point of shutting down. it must have something that is makeing it shut down at those rpms are speed one . is there something on these cars that make them shut down are make you have to shift at certain speeds like i said before havent never really dealt with a nissan any info would be gladly appretionaded thanks


----------



## flipper42 (May 5, 2007)

ok if i pull out the shift fuse now this is a 5 speed standard so why would it need a shift relay are fuse for the matter


----------

